# HELP!! Newborn, dehydrated chick!



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

Ok, so I just had to help one of my chicks hatch because it was dehydrated. The membrane had detached from the shell and was sticking to its back and shoulders. It's skin is very red and it's intestines are black, which I know are signs of dehydration. I know I'm supposed to give the chick a drop of water but I can't figure out how to! My only syringe is very large and I can't figure out how to get it to open its mouth! Help!

It's also very cold! I currently have it in a plastic box lined with towels with a heating pad underneath the box, a wet tissue inside, and a towel over the top. Is this enough or do I need to do more to warm it??? Would a smaller box help? Or a more direct heat source? Please help me figure how to hydrate and warm this chick! I do plan to return it to its parents and siblings. Would moving one or two of its four older siblings into the box with it help? Thank you all so much!


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

Ok, so I got the drop of water into it and I read online that a good way to warm a chick is to place it between the fingers of a latex glove filled with warm water, so I'd that. Is this good? Any other suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I have read on http://www.justcockatiels.net/assist-hatches.html that you should feed just enough water to slightly round out the crop. Toward the half way point of the page is an area titled "out of the egg" that addresses the issues you are having. Hope this helps!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I recommend using coconut water. It is excellent for hydration and when I pulled Zoe from the nesbox she was very red, dry and dehydrated, and using coconut water did wonders for that.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I second coconut water, it's what I always use with mine. The latex glove with warm water I've also read about but if I remember right it's only for emergency heating, so it will be good to use temporarily until you can find a more permanent option. 
Hope the little guy is doing better.


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

I didn't have any coconut water, so I just got some and gave it to her. I got a feeding response as soon as I got some in her mouth, which I think is a good sign. She also very active, especially for a dehydrated chick. I put her back in her nest because I figured that was the best way to keep her warm. And I'm checking on her every hour on the hour to make sure she's still ok. If she doesn't improve by the end of today, should I pull her from the nest completely?


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

And should I keep giving her just the coconut water? Or should I mix in a little formula? Or should I just let the parents take over now?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

In my opinion, if the parents feed her and she hydrates and remains hydrated/fed then the best place is with Mom and Dad... Just watch to make sure.


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

Well, it seems mostly ok now. I gave her more coconut water mixed with a little formula today when I noticed its crop was completely empty, and now the parents are feeding it. It seems mostly fine, the intestines are no longer black, but it's skin is still red. Should this go away once she's hydrated or will it take some time for her skin to get back to normal color?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Frostwish said:


> Well, it seems mostly ok now. I gave her more coconut water mixed with a little formula today when I noticed its crop was completely empty, and now the parents are feeding it. It seems mostly fine, the intestines are no longer black, but it's skin is still red. Should this go away once she's hydrated or will it take some time for her skin to get back to normal color?


I am sorry, I don't know the answer to this


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

It took zoe's skin a day or two to return to a normal state, so if it still appears dry and red in a few days, give a bit more coconut water


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

Ok! Thank you! I think it's ok because, while its skin is still a little red, it's not nearly as red as it was last night. So, I think the chick will be fine. Thank you all so much for your help!


----------

